# Help me decide [Whispering Woods vs Eagle Crest]



## LynnW (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a unit on hold at Whispering Woods and also one at Eagle Crest for the same week in Sept. I have read the reviews and the both sound good. I can't decide which one to take. Any opinions?

Lynn


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Both great*



LynnW said:


> I have a unit on hold at Whispering Woods and also one at Eagle Crest for the same week in Sept. I have read the reviews and the both sound good. I can't decide which one to take. Any opinions?
> 
> Lynn



We haven't been to either in several years but enjoyed both.  The question is more of what do you intend to do or see?  Woods is much smaller in more an isolated area which for us was relaxing but we had to drive to keep the kids busy.  Both have the golf course and much more to see and do in the Bend area.  Eagle Crest used to be our favorite but after going there about 15 times we started branching out a lot more.
Bart


----------



## LynnW (Nov 13, 2013)

That's what I thought about Whispering Woods being more isolated. We stayed in Sunriver many years ago and did enjoy the golf in that area. My DH is interested in the different brew pubs that have sprung up lately in Oregon. His friend is a home brewer and has entered some of the competitions. He always brings home different beers for him to try when we're driving.

Lynn


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Distillery*



LynnW said:


> That's what I thought about Whispering Woods being more isolated. We stayed in Sunriver many years ago and did enjoy the golf in that area. My DH is interested in the different brew pubs that have sprung up lately in Oregon. His friend is a home brewer and has entered some of the competitions. He always brings home different beers for him to try when we're driving.
> 
> Lynn



There is also a Vodka Distillery called Bendistillery which has different flavored vodkas that was interesting.  We're not big drinkers but it made for an interesting time to see how it was made and what with.  We bought a bottle of Crater Lake hazelnut Espresso from them.  
Each time we go we try to find another new thing to do or check out.
Bart


----------



## LynnW (Nov 14, 2013)

We decided to take Eagle Crest because of the golf. Still looking for a week in Seaside for Sept 21 but it looks like it might be impossible. We may add a few days at Whispering Woods with RCI Points.

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

We really have enjoyed Eagle Crest even not being golfers. Very nice units, the jetted tub in the master upstairs, the Weber BBQs on the deck. Wildlife wandering through the grounds. There is a Trader Joe's just at the N. edge of Bend, and Deschutes Brewery in Bend does tours and has a nice tasting room. My fav go-to brew is their Black Butte Porter. The High Desert Museum S. of Bend is well worth a visit.

Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## LynnW (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Jim

I'm sure we'll have a good time there and happy to hear about Trader Joes.

Lynn


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 14, 2013)

We had a 3-bedroom unit @ Eagle Crest a few years back over Labor Day.  Invited Sis & family--it was a great resort.  Asked & got a location overlooking the river and we had a huge sunken hot tub on the deck.


----------



## DAman (Nov 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Deschutes Brewery in Bend does tours and has a nice tasting room. My fav go-to brew is their Black Butte Porter.
> Jim



You must try their Chasin' Freshies and Fresh Squeezed IPA. Both are worth a special trip. Deschutes Brewery puts out a lot of good brews.


----------



## LynnW (Nov 15, 2013)

DAman said:


> You must try their Chasin' Freshies and Fresh Squeezed IPA. Both are worth a special trip. Deschutes Brewery puts out a lot of good brews.



I know for sure he will be trying the IPA. It is his favourite beer.

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2013)

The Inversion IPA from Deschutes is one of my fav IPA's. So many good beers today, so little time.....

Jim


----------

